# Stronghold problem



## muzzo (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,Iv just tried to play my "Stronghold 1" game and it came up with the message "Stronghold.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close etc".
Before iv never had a problem with it,my computer is more than capable of handling the running of the game.I think the problem lies within a registry clean-up I had to do.

You see I had a virus and spyware and on top of running "Ad-Aware" and "AVG Home edition" when I logged onto Internet Explorer that (youriesecure.com) kept coming up so I came across this very site after earching Google in which there was a thread callled 'Hijack Log'(where there was a guy with a similar problem)advising me to download a file called "SmitFraudFix" which I did and I then followed the instructions.The address of the thread is http://forums.techguy.org/security/521069-hijack-log.html .

So anyways after I went through that I loaded up windows as normal and sure enough it had got rid of that "youriesecure.com" problem but the I tried to play Stronghold and it would'nt let me so I tried restarting windows and even un-installing the game with "Add/Remove" in the control panel but it would'nt even let me do that..coming up with "An Installation support file could not be Installed.The system cannot find the file specified."

I know its a lot to go through but any help would be much appreciated!!.


----------



## muzzo (Nov 27, 2006)

please help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think that game is old, so put it into compatability mode to see if it works.


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

Stronghold isn't THAT old. I own the game and I still play it here and there. Stronghold one is a very good game. Have you gotten the expansion pack?

As for your problem there is no need to run the compatability mode, seriously. Have you tried downloading a patch from the fire fly worlds web site? 

Bigk


----------



## muzzo (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I downloaded the v1.2 patch but that has'nt done anything for my problem.
It must be because of when I put my pc into safemode and the registry cleanup maybe done something.Who knows,all I know is I cant play Stronghold.I am able to play other games just not stronghold.


----------



## Centurin (Mar 13, 2001)

Have you tried reinstalling Stronghold? If the uninstaller doesn't work, you can delete the directory it is installed in and use a registry cleaner to delete references to it. Then try reinstalling it again.


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

Are you playing off line or on line? Is the Cd scratched?

bigk


----------



## dumber (Nov 22, 2006)

Had the same prob with Stronghold, but a quick reinstall solved it.


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

Right on, make sure you put "solved" in your thread title. 

Just click on "thread tools" then where it says "solved".

bigk


----------



## muzzo (Nov 27, 2006)

bigk said:


> Are you playing off line or on line? Is the Cd scratched?
> 
> bigk


It's off-line Iv been trying to play it,as for for on-line I have'nt even tried,I just assumed it would'nt work either.


----------



## The_PC_Gamer (Sep 20, 2004)

So was the problem solved muzzo?


----------



## muzzo (Nov 27, 2006)

No mate,Iv tried everything I can think but nothing's working,Iv tryed to uninstall it-it wont let me,Iv tryed to re-install-same story.It says "An Installation support file could not be installed.The system cannot find the file specified." when I try to un-intstall via the Add/Remove section in the Control Panel.Its nothing to do with the file being scratched either,I even tried deleting all references to it then trying to un-install but it would'nt let me.
?????????????????????????????????


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

what? I thought you said you got it fixed?

oh, oops I thought you made the following quote:



dumber said:


> Had the same prob with Stronghold, but a quick reinstall solved it.


I can't think of any thing else, I'm sorry.

Bigk


----------



## muzzo (Nov 27, 2006)

thats a different guy,thanks for trying anyway mate!


----------



## muzzo (Nov 27, 2006)

im pleased to say that iv got my game up and running now,what i did was after tryin again to play it after messin about with somethin i clicked on my computer then the Stronghold symbol on the CD-Rom drive then disk 1 then setup then it removed all current components then i clicked on it again and it re-installed the game succesfully without any things comin up,the only downside is that there is no saved game's


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, as long as you got the game working again


----------

